# how to stop counter surfing



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i usually put my dog in her crate when im cooking, but one of my boys let her out, jumped right up on the counter and snatched some of our dinner. It happened in a second (quick little bugger) Ive read something about putting mouse traps on the counter to deter this behavior, do you have any normal suggestions ? Of course she had the runs that night, ugh


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i usually put my dog in her crate when im cooking, but one of my boys let her out, jumped right up on the counter and snatched some of our dinner. It happened in a second (quick little bugger) Ive read something about putting mouse traps on the counter to deter this behavior, do you have any normal suggestions ? Of course she had the runs that night, ugh


Set her up for failure. :laugh: Now that's something that's rarely said, but I believe in it. Put something pretty delicious close to the edge, and pretend to go away. Swoop in at the moment the dog is "going for it." I'd never do mousetraps, OUCH! My boy has become a sneaky, sneaky counter surfer. He won't dream of it if I'm anywhere near, but once I'm gone, yeah... he's up there. I have to be creative in how to bust him out, haha.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I've done mousetraps. You put them upside down on the counter and cover them with foil. Works great, and does not harm the dog. Pretty soon, I just put them out not set. I had to do something because my dog is on some pretty heavy barbituates and she suffers from side effects like perceived hunger. I'd rather not have to crate her all the time if I'm gone.

If I'm cooking, it's straight up: "OUT" I have the line between the living area and the kitchen and neither dog is allowed in. That's not to say that the Weasel Terrier keeps trying to come in and weasel around my feet. I just walk into her until she backs out of the kitchen. Then I use the "stay" command.
Repeat as necessary.
It's a "get out of my space" thing. Or, rather a "respect my space" that's more accurate.
The GSD respects my space, The Weasel Terrier is a royal pain and I just figure that it's my mother coming back to visit me. (My mom passed in 2009---Zoey the Weasel was her dog)


----------

